# Large lump under rat's skin



## redcoat (Jun 7, 2014)

My rat, Boba, has developed a relatively large lump under her skin, next to her hind leg, that I have not noticed before. She is almost one year old. She seems to act normally, but my family is really worried about her. It doesn't really move around, it seems.I'm not sure if it is an abscess, cyst, tumor or something else. We will try to take her to the vet tomorrow, but for now we are very worried. Can anyone please help us in figuring out what this might be? Thanks!


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

Hi redcoat,

Glad you took Boba to the vet. I know I responded to a different post you'd written and I'm curious as to whether or not your vet did a fine-needle aspirate to determine what type of cells are in the lump. 

Thinking of you and Boba! Keep us posted on how she is post-surgery. She's lucky to have such a great mom!


----------



## redcoat (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks! No, they used their hands to see what she had (this worried my sister, because she thought it was unprofessional). She actually has a mammary tumor. We are taking her into another vet today for a second opinion, then we will probably have her get surgery on Wednesday. What worries me though is that her tumor is getting bigger every day and I am afraid it will be huge by Wednesday. Hopefully we will find a second option.
Thanks again!!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi. I hope you get to read this and take some encouragement. Three of my girls have had mammary tumors. Two have had them removed and one will have hers removed very soon. Cookie and Cindy both came through surgery very well. I was terrified and of course no surgery is risk free, but a rat has only about a 4% chance of dying under anesthesia, and my girls are almost two. Talk to your vet about temperature control during the surgery, and use fleece or an old towel for bedding after surgery for about two weeks at least. The biggest worry after surgery will be Boba pulling her stitches out, but with some stitches a rat can't do that. If the vet offers the use of lasers, they cost more but make surgery much easier on that rat. Mine cost about 300 each time so be prepaired for expense, but many vets will offer a payment plan or you may be eligable for care credit, which is how I paid for mine. If the tumor is big it's harder of course, but Cookie's was absolutely huge and surgery went well. Not saying there's no need to worry, but that things are hopeful. Surgery really is the only way to completely save a rat from a tumor, and at almost one she's still young enough for it to be as safe as possible.


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

Hi redcoat. Glad you've scheduled the surgery and that the veterinarian believes it to be a mammary tumor. It's not horrible that she didn't do a fine-needle aspirate....it just would've given you a little more information. However, either way (malignant or not) the tumor needs to come out. Also, most rat tumors are not malignant. 

Ilovemybabyrats wrote some excellent advice! Another thing to keep in mind is rats do not need to fast before surgery. (Some people say if their vet says to fast their rat before surgery, then they're probably not that familiar with rats and are not the right vet to choose.) 

I totally agree with Ilovemybabyrats that tumor removal is generally very safe and successful. Sounds like it's growing fast so I hope you're able to schedule the surgery soon. I'm thinking of Boba and you and sending lots of good wishes! Please keep us posted 

By the way, Boba is SO CUTE!


----------



## redcoat (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you so much for your encouragement as well as your tips! The vet said the cost would be about $250-300, so I guess that is around normal price. I wish you and your rat luck with the surgery!


----------



## redcoat (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you Jasmine! On the contrary, we are trying to feed Boba plenty before the surgery, because we read online that tumors draw energy from rats and they need to eat more. We scheduled the surgery for Wednesday, but because it is growing so fast we are trying to make it on Tuesday. Unfortunately, the vet is closed on weekends and Labor Day. I will tell you how it goes!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the well wishes and best of luck to you and Boba too. If that's her in ur profile pic she looks a lot like my old Nippy, teh mother of all but two of the rats I have now. Dash has her surgery Thursday, so we'll be facing this together. Keep us updated.


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

Thinking of you and Boba! Ilove mybabyrats, good luck with Dash, too!


----------



## redcoat (Jun 7, 2014)

Turns out, an urgent issue came up with the vet, so the surgery is being pushed back to Thursday. I guess we will be facing this together!


----------



## redcoat (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I got sad news about Dash today. They took an X Ray and the tumors go into her lungs. There's no chance for her. I'll keep you and Boba in my prayers. i'm especially cheering for her now. She'll make it and it will be like life in the midst of death.


----------



## redcoat (Jun 7, 2014)

I am deeply sorry for you and Dash. I hope that you will be able to share a few more good memories with her. I appreciate your prayers, and will keep Dash in my thoughts as well. Again, I am very sorry.


----------



## redcoat (Jun 7, 2014)

The surgery went well and Boba is back home!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

So glad to hear it


----------



## Rugrat (Sep 2, 2014)

Just had a read and I'm glad Boba is home. Had a rat called Bubba that also had a mammory tumour removed and how quick they bounce back is surprising. Hope Bobas recovery goes well


----------



## redcoat (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks! I wish the best of luck to your rats as well!


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

How is Boba doing? I hope her surgery went fine and she's recovering well.


----------



## redcoat (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for asking! The surgery went well and she just got back home yesterday. She is very active and social!


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

Great to hear that Boba is doing well! She's lucky to have you as her mom.


----------



## redcoat (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

